# Overweight Puppies



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Do dogs who were overweight as puppies have certain health issues as they age, even if they maintain a healthy weight as adults? My 2-yr old foster is down to a healthy weight (just over 15 lbs), but he has this bloated look through his ribcage that hasn't gone away. It could just be his structure (he's not the best bred dog), but I wonder if it could also be due to his puppyhood obesity (up to 19 lbs).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It could be. Growing up with added weight to haul around sure does take its toll on bone structure and formation...how much? Honestly I can't say for certain, I think it depends on the dog and its own genetics.

I know that when we to spays on fat young females its surprising how much fatty tissue covers every organ in the body...a lot of the fat on fatty dogs you cannot see.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I know that when we to spays on fat young females its surprising how much fatty tissue covers every organ in the body...a lot of the fat on fatty dogs you cannot see.


Sometimes I wish the vets would take a pic and show the owners, I am constantly on my sister because her dog and cats are massively fat and underexercised, I don't even wanna know what they look like inside, I just want to steal them and put them on a diet. 

On topic, my oldest female has a really big ribcage area that always makes her look fat and bloated to me, she's the smallest dog in the group but the hardest to keep lean.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

GoingPostal said:


> On topic, my oldest female has a really big ribcage area that always makes her look fat and bloated to me, she's the smallest dog in the group but the hardest to keep lean.


Exactly how Tintin looks. I can't tell if he just has a big ribcage or if it's enlarged because he was overweight for so long. At least now you can feel his ribs, and his weight has been steady for over a week. Maybe it will keep going down little by little as he burns off some of that interstitial fat.


----------



## sandra0606 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't think puppies who are overweight have problems later if they maintain a healthy weight when they grow up. I don't think your dog has a bloated look because he had a puppy hood obesity.


----------

